# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > حرفه ای: چگونه پورت USB را در ویندوز غیرفعال کنیم؟

## twinkle

*
چگونه پورت USB را در ویندوز غیرفعال کنیم؟*در این آموزش قصد داریم یک روش سطح بالا برای بستن پورت های USB در ویندوز را به شما دوستان و علاقه مندان به شبکه آموزش دهیم.به طور کلی روش های متفاوتی برای انجام این کار وجود دارد مانند:


 بستن پورت USB از طریق Group Policy در ویندوزبستن پورت USB از طریق رجیستری ویندوزبستن پورت USB از طریق نرم افزار های جانبیسایر روش ها

 در این آموزش چگونگی بستن پورت USB از طریق Group Policy را آموزش خواهیم داد. با این روش شما می توانید بر روی یک کامپیوتر در شبکه Workgroup و یا تمامی کامپیوتر ها در شبکه تحت دامین پورت USB را ببندید.

 شاید شما مدیر یک شبکه کوچک مانند کافی نت و یا گیم نت باشید و یا برای خود  یک شبکه خانگی راه اندازی کرده باشید و یا مدیر یک شبکه بزرگ با تعداد کلاینت های خیلی زیاد باشید. و امکان این وجود دارد که هر کسی که از کامپیوتر های شبکه شما استفاده می کند فلش مموری و کول دیسک خود را به آن متصل کند. شما بنا به دلایلی دوست ندارید که کسی بتواند فلش مموری خود را به پورت USB کامپیوترهایتان متصل کند. برخی از این دلایل عبارتند از :


جلوگیری از به سرقت رفتن اطلاعات مهم شرکت و سازمانایزوله کردن کامپیوتر ها و سرور های مهم و حساسجلوگیری از آلوده شدن کامپیوتر ها به انواع بدافزارها و برنامه های مخرب که می تواند باعث سرقت اطلاعات و یا کند شدن سیستم های شما شود و شما را مجبور به نصب مجدد ویندوز و سایر نرم افزار ها نماید.مدیریت متمرکز بر پورت های USB به این صورت که مثلا از 5 کامپیوتر ، پورت های 4 تا از آن ها را می بندید و فقط پورت های یک کامپیوتر را باز می گذارید تا اتصالات USB فقط از طریق آن انجام شود.بستن پورت های USB و گفتن آن به دیگران خیلی کلاس دارد. برای دادن استرس به دوستان و بستگانی که مدام فلش مموری خود را به کامپیوتر شما متصل می کنند. به این صورت که آن ها فلش مموری خود را به کامپیوتر یا کامپیوتر های شما متصل  می کنند و هیچ واکنشی از ویندوز نمی بینند و احساس سوختگی فلش مموری در آن ها بوجود خواهد آمد !!!
اما چطور پورت USB را غیر فعال کنیم ؟

  ابتدا بر روی *Computer*  راست کلیک کنید و *Manage* را انتخاب کنید.

همان طور که در تصویر مشاهده می کنید وارد بخش *Device Manager* می شویم و *Universal Serial Bus controllers* را باز می کنیم.

USB_Port_01.gif


حالا یک فلش مموری را به کامپیوتر متصل می کنیم، در این صورت یک *USB Mass Storage Device* به لیست اضافه می شود.

USB_Port_02.gif


دومین فلش مموری را هم اضافه می کنیم . حال همان طور که در شکل زیر مشاهده می کنید دو *USB Mass Storage Device*  به لیست اضافه شده است.

USB_Port_03.gif

در حال حاضر دو فلش مموری با نام های مختلف به سیستم متصل هستند.

USB_Port_04.gif

حال در *Device Manager* بر روی اولین *Mass storage* کلیک راست می کنیم و گزینه ی *Properties* را انتخاب می کنیم.

سپس در تب *Details* در قسمت *Property* ، *Hardware ids* را انتخاب می کنیم که در قسمت *Value* دو گزینه را نمایش می دهد.

 گزینه ی اول را که به عنوان *Hardware ID* می باشد را *Copy* کنیم پس می توانیم بر اساس *Hardware ID* جلوی دسترسی به فلش مموری را بگیریم. (تصویر زیر)

USB_Port_05.gif

منبع : سایت هیوا شبکه

----------

